# how to tame this budgie with this backround



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

so like 2 or so months back, my mom's best friend's family gave us their 2 parrots to babysit for a month as they were leaving the country. I will refer that family to "friends family". and their birds were named Honey and Chico. also budgies like mine. So the first day we brought in their cage in the living room, my 2 budgies somehow knew we had new birds and it was so cute. They started talking to them across the house and trying to find where they are. So I brought the cage to my birdies and right away they got along. So instead of keeping them separated in case they were to fight, we just had them share the big cage since they already all got along. I never bothered to bond with them since we weren't keeping them for long. So the month went by and they were family. friends family wanted their birds back since it is theirs but i refused to let them have it. Why? because they took horrible care. like, the water was all yellow when we got the cage because they never cleaned it once, there was piles of poop all over the floor of the cage because it was never cleaned, and they had no human interaction or was let out the cage. So friends family didnt take their birds back that day but the next day they got them back because I had no choice, it is theirs after all. but i said you better clean the cage and change the water everyday and let them fly in the room theyre in now. Today, when i got home my mom told me how Chico died so friends family are going to give us Honey. I was like "like i said, they cant take care of the birds so we shouldve kept them" and i dont know exact cause of the death but my mom has visited their house and was saying how the cage was looking messy with the poop. So we did get Honey today and she spent the afternoon with my parakeets. so now, i guess honey is ours. but the part i wanted help on is, bonding with him I said before how i didnt bother since we wouldnt have their birds for long but now that he's ours i want to bond with him. But i just dont know where to start. I always played with my 2 parakeets in front of theirs to see if they'd join but they were always scared of my finger. So i don't know where to start. Coco got the hang of me after like 5 days and it took my 2 parakeets 2 months but we always kept them in their cage like you're supposed to and i always talked to them through the cage and would show them my finger to slowly get used to it. But since we're always gonna have him out the cage with my parakeets, i cant do that. so i dont know how i should start taming him





TLDR: how do i tame a budgie that i wont be keeping in the cage to do what people normally do to tame their budgie?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've referred to Honey as both male and female in your post.

Is Honey a male or female?

What gender are your other two budgies?

If you now have both males and females, you need to be very careful. 
Two budgies of one gender and one of another can be problematic if you plan to house them all together.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads
When We Don't Want Eggs

It takes time and patience to tame and bond with any bird. Taming and Bonding is all about helping the bird learn to TRUST you. This is a process that cannot be forced.

Interacting with Honey on a regular and consistent basis (preferably around the same time) each and every day will go a long way in building her trust in you.

You should never grab her or force her to be touched.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...g/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html*


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

You have already been given great advice.

I would be reluctant to work with Honey outside its cage until its comfortable enough to not spook and fly away where it might be a challange to get it back in the cage. Grabbing and chasing are some of the fastest ways to destroy any trust your bird may have with you so they should be avoided.

Honestly I would keep Honey in a seperate cage, idealy in another room for quarantine but i digress. If you choose to keep honey in the room with your other two but seperate it will give you the opportunity to work with Honey on his own and it will see you with your other birds. If that is not an option I'd start with offering food in your hand in their cage. Honey will come around in time, but that is the big thing, time.

Good luck with your new little one!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *You've referred to Honey as both male and female in your post.
> 
> Is Honey a male or female?
> 
> ...


oh i should've proof read what i wrote. Honey, zephyr, and layla are all males


----------

